# New Microsoft MVP - Old Rich!!



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep!!! You heard it!!! 

A big Congratulations to Rich, truly deserved and I am proud of you! :thumb:

:dance:

Rayda


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich: A much deserved addition to your wardrobe


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congratulations Rich, well earned!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Very much deserved........Congratulations, Rich!!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations well earned


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations, well earned


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . and thanks to all who helped! !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

About time they added you, well done indeed.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

There are not many more deserving of such recognition.

Congratulations my old friend, well done indeed!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Rich!

You were about due for another title!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice..........

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Many congrats rich, well earned







.....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thank you sir! !


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Way to go! :smile:


----------

